# Anthonyi Appreciation thread



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I know people keep them so lets see them. I'll post more pics later

These are Santa Isabels and Rio Canarios


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

beautiful frogs good luck with those eggs


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Rio Canario (female) 









Pasaje-Sarajunga (8+ yr old male)


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

klik339 said:


> beautiful frogs good luck with those eggs


Thanks...those went bad though..still a bit warm for them...however in the winter I get alot of good clutches


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Ray and I can't be the only two people who keep anthonyi.

I'd like to see more pics.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I just picked six Santa Isabel juvies up from Sean Stewart this week....3-6 months old and I hear calling all ready  I'll be sure to post pics when they start colouring up!!



Alex


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I got 2.1 S.I's George.....same problem if it's too hot - eggs go bad. I try to keep their viv on the tiled slab floor instead of on a rack, to keep them cooler.

Rich Terrell was breeding a shitload of Canary Rivers last year and had a bunch at MARS.....


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I know Steve(sounddrive) had a buncha SI's breeding before he sold them off last year.....that's what made me want to get into them!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yours said:


> I know Steve(sounddrive) had a buncha SI's breeding before he sold them off last year.....that's what made me want to get into them!



My Rio Canarios breed like mad but I don't pull the eggs just the tads that I find in the tank...I have a big group so there is alot of egg eating going on. 

My Zarajunga, Rio Canario, Santa Isabels, Moraspunga and Highlands are all breeding sporadically right now but like Phil and I said already its too hot....the eggs go bad plus the frogs seem to appreciate cooler temps than most frogs


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

kristy55303 has her SI breeding like crazy.


what are you asking for the highlands. are they seanstew line.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Eric Walker said:


> kristy55303 has her SI breeding like crazy.
> 
> 
> what are you asking for the highlands. are they seanstew line.


Yes they are from Sean but nothing successful yet.

Once anthonyi begin breeding they'll breed like crazy for a while. At one point I had 70+ SI tads


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy crap! Generally how many are from one clutch?? That's a lotttttt!!!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yours said:


> Holy crap! Generally how many are from one clutch?? That's a lotttttt!!!


You can have between 15-28 eggs per clucth


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Hehe...I all ready bought some nice clear 'totes' to have as good grow out containers...but I have some time as mine are young yet


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Great thread, George! I think I started one like this back in '06 or so...but it's always nice to see new photos of them.

Oh, and "Moraspungo" frogs are technically _E. tricolor_.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Great thread, George! I think I started one like this back in '06 or so...but it's always nice to see new photos of them.
> 
> Oh, and "Moraspungo" frogs are technically _E. tricolor_.


yes I'm aware of that.....I justed didn't want to start a tricolor thread too since then alot of people would post anthonyi and most people are confused between the two already.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Need to see more pics


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I just got myself sort of clear on the tri color and anthonyi classification thing. still a little cloudy though


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

You know, I've never really been too enthusiastic about any species from this genus, but this thread is starting to change my mind...


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> Yes they are from Sean but nothing successful yet.
> 
> Once anthonyi begin breeding they'll breed like crazy for a while. At one point I had 70+ SI tads


Yeah, I ended up with about 30 SIs since April '10 but I haven't been able to get any more as there has been some hardcore egg eating. I have lost the last 12 clutches to egg eating. There was even a night I got two clutches of over 20....all eaten.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

i keep a 1.1 pair of SI's from Sean and they laid a clutch of 20 wouldnt ya know it almost all of them grew up fine lost two froglets to drowning but no sls haha only about 7 months old and already great parents and it was their first clutch i hope teddy and john are loving their little babies 
-scotty


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful frogs!  Keep the pics coming.

These are definitely on my wish list.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

Imageshack - img0132au.jpg


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice frogs, Melas.

The problem with anthonyi isn't getting them breeding...it's getting them to stop.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

What variety are those three pictures at the top of this page? They have really nice markings.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like salvias


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

scottydo said:


> i keep a 1.1 pair of SI's from Sean and they laid a clutch of 20 wouldnt ya know it almost all of them grew up fine lost two froglets to drowning but no sls haha only about 7 months old and already great parents and it was their first clutch i hope teddy and john are loving their little babies
> -scotty


O yes enjoying them a lot, very active frog!!! They are starting to color up but I will try to get some shots of them. 

Thanks scott


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

gturmindright said:


> What variety are those three pictures at the top of this page? They have really nice markings.


I would guess "Santa Isabel."


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> I would guess "Santa Isabel."


same here, the salvias are darker red and have thinner blue striping


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> same here, the salvias are darker red and have thinner blue striping


It's a hard complex of frogs to identify based on pics though. I've got a group of SI's that aren't quite as red as those and the striping is a bit more dull. And that's with naturose supplements as well.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Zarajunga anthonyi


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

_Epipedobates tricolor_ "Moraspungo"


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

anybody have adult pics of buena esparanza for good reference


----------



## ErikHa (Jun 10, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> _Epipedobates tricolor_ "Moraspungo"


Are these yours? Where are they from? I've been looking for 'moraspungo' for a long time now, but can't find any.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ErikHa said:


> Are these yours? Where are they from? I've been looking for 'moraspungo' for a long time now, but can't find any.


Check with either Mike Khadavi or Sean Stewart one or the other should have them.

George


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Not the best pics but I'd thought I would post my SI anthonyi.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Eric Walker said:


> anybody have adult pics of buena esparanza for good reference


I didn't get mine yet but when I do I'll take pics, however al the ones Sean Stewart has as juvies and I don't believe there are any adults in the US....The pic Sean posted of the adult is from the European breeder.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

gturmindright said:


> What variety are those three pictures at the top of this page? They have really nice markings.


Oh you were asking about MY frogs? Haha - I didn't know . . . I have my preferences set so that it shows 40 posts per page . . . so the top of my page was George's original post! 

Yes they are "Santa Isabel". They are easily among my favorite frogs. Great call and always very active!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

and remember folks....with Naturose or similar colour enhancements, these guys can go from deep dark maroon to bubblegum pink. Very cool.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

melas said:


> Oh you were asking about MY frogs? Haha - I didn't know . . . I have my preferences set so that it shows 40 posts per page . . . so the top of my page was George's original post!
> 
> Yes they are "Santa Isabel". They are easily among my favorite frogs. Great call and always very active!


Those are handsome frogs Matt


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

bussardnr said:


> Those are handsome frogs Matt


So is this sarcasm, friendly taunting or a failed attempt at humor?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> I didn't get mine yet but when I do I'll take pics, however al the ones Sean Stewart has as juvies and I don't believe there are any adults in the US....The pic Sean posted of the adult is from the European breeder.


I am hopeing he still has some in another week or so. did you get the group of six he told me he just sold?

so the pic of the Buena esperanza on his site is suspose to be an adult?


----------



## ErikHa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm wondering if any of you have seen Anthonyi Rio Saladillo?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ErikHa said:


> I'm wondering if any of you have seen Anthonyi Rio Saladillo?


I had a breeding pair for a while but sold them...they are a little bit to skittish for me, however I may end up getting more in the future, since they do become embolden in time.

They are def different looking than Buena Esperanza and Rio canarios.


----------



## ErikHa (Jun 10, 2010)

ggazonas said:


> I had a breeding pair for a while but sold them...they are a little bit to skittish for me, however I may end up getting more in the future, since they do become embolden in time.
> 
> They are def different looking than Buena Esperanza and Rio canarios.


Did they look like this: http://www.dendrobase.de/fotos/EpipedobatesAnthonyi/ETricolor015160.jpeg

As i've seen them imported before, but it turned out to be another morph. They did not like the picture at all.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ErikHa said:


> Did they look like this: http://www.dendrobase.de/fotos/EpipedobatesAnthonyi/ETricolor015160.jpeg
> 
> As i've seen them imported before, but it turned out to be another morph. They did not like the picture at all.


That specimen may be a variation of what they look like, however they didn't look this way when I had them....maybe they mature darker, I can't say since mine were only 8-10 mos old.

The ones I had looked like the other image of Rio Saladillo found on that same site, or like the images Sean Stewart has posted of them. Regardless the ones Stewart has as supposedly the Rio Salidillos.

I can say from having had them, they are not the Rio Canarios or Buena Esperanza. The blue stirping is solid and more intense, and the flash marks are very visible.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Eric Walker said:


> I am hopeing he still has some in another week or so. did you get the group of six he told me he just sold?
> 
> so the pic of the Buena esperanza on his site is suspose to be an adult?


Yeah, the pic is an adult. However they are suppose to have a more solid striping to them than the Rio Canarios

No I am getting a group of 5.

When did he tell you he just sold some?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/35147-lets-see-your-e-anthonyi-xmas.html


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Doug, how do you keep the humidity up in that enclosure?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

George. I email him about 10 to 12 days ago and he still had 14 i think


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Ray, I always run my vaporizer on cold winter nights


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A photo of Shawn's Zarajunga (sp?)










And my Rio Salladillo


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Here are my juvenile SI's:









Just picked these up from Paul (gothaicus) last Friday.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> A photo of Shawn's Zarajunga (sp?)


I believe Sarayunga is the most popular spelling...althoug Zarajunga might be more phonetially correct. Same with "Moraspunga"...there isn't a location with that name. Technically the place is called Moraspungo. It's not horrible, but it would be like someone constantly calling these forums Dendraboard.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> I believe Sarayunga is the most popular spelling...althoug Zarajunga might be more phonetially correct. Same with "Moraspunga"...there isn't a location with that name. Technically the place is called Moraspungo.


I was incorrect, Sean brought them in as Zarayunga, so maybe Sarayunga is applicable as well.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> I was incorrect, Sean brought them in as Zarayunga, so maybe Sarayunga is applicable as well.


Zarajunga is a new morph available, not associated with the Sarajungas at all. They look nothing like the Tor Pasaje Sarajunga

And those are Zarajunga


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

When I was down there picking up my 6 SI's from Sean, I saw the Zarayunga's...and they were really bold, and gorgeous! Gotta love E. Anthonyi!!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yours said:


> When I was down there picking up my 6 SI's from Sean, I saw the Zarayunga's...and they were really bold, and gorgeous! Gotta love E. Anthonyi!!


They are as bold as Terribilis


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

gota go get my Buena Esperanza from the fed ex sorting facility tomorrow mourning... I cant wait.


So should one quarenteen container be enough for 5 if its large enough . I know they are a communal frog but is that too many for a temp container.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Iv gota say I do love the Rio Salladillo. maby next time


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

What did you like better your SI's or those Zarayungas? I am torn between the two. I am gonna pick up five of either one or the other.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

gturmindright said:


> What did you like better your SI's or those Zarayungas? I am torn between the two. I am gonna pick up five of either one or the other.


I have them both....the zarajunga are bolder and larger, but the SI's have that rich red color, both have a great call


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Last time I had SI's I fed paprika occasionally but I wasn't able to grind it down fine enough to get it to stay on my FFs. Now that Superpig is invented I'm excited to see how red they can get.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

uh red... more like pink haha
-scotty


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

scottydo said:


> uh red... more like pink haha
> -scotty


mine are cherry red


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome. I'll try to get some pictures on here the middle of next week. They'll be brown though. Babies.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

gturmindright said:


> Awesome. I'll try to get some pictures on here the middle of next week. They'll be brown though. Babies.


Yeah, I was a little surprised when my SI's came OOTW last month lol. I fed them a ton of superpig, but they're still pretty durn brown.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

just got my Buena Esperanza today and they look WAY better in person.

they have almost a metallic look to both the dark and blue area. and the blue is BLUE.

any advice for the froglets? I have each seperated into its own shoebox with pothos and some philo clippings on paper towel. 

I asked my local vet who I know very well awhile back about doing a fecal for me on some frogs. She said she would not know exactly what she was looking for. but they could be done, no problem. she Is a very good vet.
now would identifying hookworm and lungworm and some others in a frog fecal be the same as in say sugar gliders and other exotics?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Eric Walker said:


> any advice for the froglets? I have each seperated into its own shoebox with pothos and some philo clippings on paper towel.


I would keep them together unless you've seen some overt aggression between them. E. anthonyi is a generally a great group frog.



> I asked my local vet who I know very well awhile back about doing a fecal for me on some frogs. She said she would not know exactly what she was looking for. but they could be done, no problem. she Is a very good vet.now would identifying hookworm and lungworm and some others in a frog fecal be the same as in say sugar gliders and other exotics?


Are you noticing any symptoms that have you concerned (i.e. warrant a fecal)?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Have you noticed more female/female aggression or male/male aggression with these frogs? I had to separate mine into pairs.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

If they are in groups of more 5 or more and have plenty of broad leaf plants they seem to do fine, with minimal aggression but I have found, especailly if they are in trios usually one disappears....usually the extra female


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> I would keep them together unless you've seen some overt aggression between them. E. anthonyi is a generally a great group frog.
> 
> I have read that many times.
> 
> Are you noticing any symptoms that have you concerned (i.e. warrant a fecal)?


not untill 10 min ago . all look fat and active but I did just find one that looks like it has a very thin rectal prolaps.
I have dealt with them before in treefrogs with prep. H but I will wait untill tomorrow to see what it looks like. 


I thought haveing fecals run on new frogs was a priority


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> If they are in groups of more 5 or more and have plenty of broad leaf plants they seem to do fine, with minimal aggression but I have found, especailly if they are in trios usually one disappears....usually the extra female


so Its ok to raise up a group untill adults in the same enclosure? these are younger frogs


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine were fine as juveniles in a trio, but eventually two paired off and the other became skinny due to aggression. I separated it and it has fattened up since. Its exactly as George said with the smaller groups, I was curious as to what sex the third might be and it seems due to aggression that it is probably a female.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I have an adult group of SIs that are a 1.3 and the only aggression I see is the constant egg eating.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Figured I should throw up some pics.

Highlands from Stewart

Male Guarding










Female










Third Wheel










Tads


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I recently picked up some 'Santa Isabel' anthonyi...the frogs I started out with in the hobby. Nice to hear their call again.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice Ron...save some room for the Rio Saladillo.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Further reinforcing my love of these frogs I had the following happen today:

I have a large terrarium (3' x 3' x 2') in the lobby of a local elementary school. I switch out a different species of PDF every semester - I switch between azureus, cobalts, leucs, and SI's. Well today I went to pick up the SI's and drop off the leucs. When I was removing the frogs I noticed a leaf COVERED with tads ready to hatch. I tore the leaf off and threw it in the container with the five frogs (3.2). Well on the way home I ran into subway quick to pick up lunch. When I got back to the car I lifted the towel I had over their container to check on them. To my surprise the two females were in the process of transporting all the tads! By the time I got home all of the tads had hatched and were on the backs of the females. So cool! So I just put the frogs back in their permanent tank and they were on their way. I thought it was a neat story - definitely neat frogs!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

awsome story. I thought it was the males that did the transporting?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

very cool Matt!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

They do - I'm pretty sure these were the females this time though. One of the males has a very distinct marking and it was not him . . . it's possible I'm mistaken on the other two but I don't think so.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Here are a few of my SI.
Andy


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

My SI's


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

melas said:


> They do - I'm pretty sure these were the females this time though. One of the males has a very distinct marking and it was not him . . . it's possible I'm mistaken on the other two but I don't think so.


Matt usually with the Ameerega and Epipedobates species the males transport...however I guess anything could be possible.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Great thread!


----------

